# enco carbide blanks



## Deny1950 (Jan 10, 2015)

Has any one used Enco carbide blanks? I got some to make scraping tools and i am less than impressed with these blanks, I have sharpened them with green silcon, diamond wheel 1200 grit and get a very sharp edge with a chrome like finish on them, after 15 minutes of scraping the edge is dulled?  When i first use them after sharpening it is like cutting butter, but they do not hold their edge or is that normal? Does the carbide get affected by braising them ? made one that was braised then a few that are clamped on a flat bar, does not seem to make a difference.  Thanks Denis


----------



## countryguy (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback.  Was looking for something here as well!  I am sure we'll get some good sources from our friends here.  :victory:


----------



## vettebob (Jan 11, 2015)

I tried the enco carbide blanks for making a hand scraper they don't hold an edge long. Go on ebay and look up sandvik scraper blades. They are well worth the investment.  Bob


----------

